# Looking for a seat for "The Ratical 1"



## STRAIGHT UP (May 19, 2012)

Just put this One together, need a  unique seat. any ideas?


----------



## Andrew Gorman (May 19, 2012)

Moped or Raleigh Chopper seat with a 6' sissy bar?


----------

